# Constant Meowing.



## aaassshhhhh (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi guys. My name is Ashlee and I'm new here. I am at my wits end with my cat, Louie. We got him from a previous owner who kept him in her dorm room. She gets up at about 5am every morning.

So Louie sits at my bedroom door and meows and cries until I come out (530am on the dot), but then when I come out he doesn't want any of my attention. It's totally screwing up my sleeping pattern (I don't get home until about 2am from my job) and I have tried everything I know. The last thing I tried was a squirt bottle and it annoys him and he runs away, but then by the time i'm back in my bed half asleep, he's back at my door crying again.

He's driving me nuts and I'm sick of getting woken up. I've even tried ear plugs but he's just too loud.

Help!! Thanks!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Is he an outdoor cat, he's possibly telling you he needs to go out. My cat Lucius does exactly the same thing around 6am.

That or this cat is your new alarm clock.

I don't have any experience with this but I would not use a watergun on a cat - especially one that's had bad experiences with another owner.

I'm sure you're going to get better advice from someone else but maybe you should let him in the bedroom, it's possible he doesn't want your attention, just your company.


----------



## aaassshhhhh (Aug 18, 2009)

nah, he's never been outside. I used to think it was cause he wanted to be fed, but I was wrong about that too. And, I guess I should have mentioned, I cannot let him into the bedroom because I have 5 rats that live in my bedroom. He doesn't bother the rats, but the rats are petrified of him. So unfortunately, that isn't an option. 

thanks though!


----------



## KittyKat1 (May 28, 2009)

It sounds like he wants your company! 
My friends cat was the very same. They moved his litter into the room he slept in - with water and dried food readily available he had everything he needed. They closed the door every night when they went to bed as he would stand in the hall and meow at 5.30 or 6 am until they came out to him! Eventually he got more settled to the living room, had everything he needed and stopped waking them once he knew they wern't going to entertain him! 
If he knows you're going to come out everytime he meows at 5.30 he will keep doing it - but he won't get the message (and you won't get any sleep) until he's in an area where he can't wake you (if thats an option)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

My car horris does this.

During the night and the day time. Hell run from one window to the next trying to talk to someone. Now ill admit its never gotten on my nerves but it has on family members. My brother and dad have thrown books,wires,pillows at him to which they end up with a good thrashing in the head from me 

Horris sleeps in the garage at night with pink fluffy bed, its really cute to open the door and see this tiny black and white fluff ball in a huge pink bed :blushing:

i agree with the above post in maybe giving the cat a room to themselves as right now at night if u say bedtime horris hell come running to the garage.


----------



## aaassshhhhh (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the insight. I definitely agree that he just wants company. After all, the girl who had him before kept him in her dorm room where it was one room and unless she was gone he was always there. I'm going to try the separate room thing and see if that works. My apt is sort of small, so if that doesn't work, ill make him his own little spot in the living room and see if that helps. could there be a chance he is just bored??


----------



## KittyKat1 (May 28, 2009)

aaassshhhhh said:


> Thanks for all the insight. I definitely agree that he just wants company. After all, the girl who had him before kept him in her dorm room where it was one room and unless she was gone he was always there. I'm going to try the separate room thing and see if that works. My apt is sort of small, so if that doesn't work, ill make him his own little spot in the living room and see if that helps. could there be a chance he is just bored??


Definately! Maybe you could see if a toy would keep him occupied when you're not there. A cat tree is a great investment too, and doesn't take up too much room. It also serves as a great bed for him napping!
Good luck!


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Aber's started doing this again now since Oscar died. 5:30am on the dot EVERY morning he's sat on me patting my face, if I keep him out he scratches at the carpet and makes the door bang with his paws, as it's a rented house it's not really an option to let him do this. 

It's not food or letting out he wants, he just wants some cuddles and attention.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

Sheldon still wakes me up same time durin nite. likewise its not to be fed or let out jst to let me no he's still there.

if your cat doesnt bother your rats can you not cover their cages so they cant see him? you may find lettin him in your room he will sleep with you all nite. may be that he thinks youve forgot bout him as youve been in that one room for several hours lol.

or get him a friend


----------



## aaassshhhhh (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys. So I tried night one of putting him in a room with all of the goods and he definitely meowed for like 15 mins straight to get out. he also scratched a nice chunk of paint off of the wall. So i let him out and went with plan me. He started meowing and his fave time and i ignored him and he eventually gave up and I could hear him playing in the living room. so, not giving him the attention he wants made him stop. I am going to continue this and see if it works. so far so good (ish). 

thanks guys


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

thats great news. the more he cries and you ignore the more he'll think hang on this isnt workin anymore and he'll jst go to sleep.

keep it up and try not give in


----------

